# Alpha Pharma T3



## stevejohn (Dec 15, 2010)

Ive been using uni pharma T3 but have just got some alpha pharma T3 and was wondering if they are as good


----------



## Paul_k2 (Mar 21, 2009)

Uni pharma is proper pharma gear and alpha pharma are a UGL, can't comment on quality sorry.


----------



## stevejohn (Dec 15, 2010)

Paul_k2 said:


> Uni pharma is proper pharma gear and alpha pharma are a UGL, can't comment on quality sorry.


whats UGL pal?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Underground lab

Personally with things like T3, clen etc then if you get the chance to get genuine pharma then pay the little extra and go for pharma


----------



## stevejohn (Dec 15, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> Underground lab
> 
> Personally with things like T3, clen etc then if you get the chance to get genuine pharma then pay the little extra and go for pharma


Are they no good then?or will they still do the buisness


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

They may be fine mate, I've never used them.

The only issue you *MAY* have is that the dosing won't be as accurate as they are not being made in a quality controlled environment with strict testing etc


----------



## stevejohn (Dec 15, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> They may be fine mate, I've never used them.
> 
> The only issue you *MAY* have is that the dosing won't be as accurate as they are not being made in a quality controlled environment with strict testing etc


cos ive been on uni pahrma on and off for a while i start with 3 a day and taper down..what do you think my dosge should be with these


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

You should treat them the same as the others, I'm just saying as they aren't regulated then the dosing may not be accurate, could be over or under dosed or they could be correct.

At least with pharma grade then you know that what it says on the box will be what is in the box.

P.s why are you tapering down on them anyway??


----------



## stevejohn (Dec 15, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> You should treat them the same as the others, I'm just saying as they aren't regulated then the dosing may not be accurate, could be over or under dosed or they could be correct.
> 
> At least with pharma grade then you know that what it says on the box will be what is in the box.
> 
> P.s why are you tapering down on them anyway??


only cos i donna wanna over do them and **** up my thyroid


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

i've used the alpha t3 and don't rate them at all. but then, i don't rate any of their stuff that i have tried.


----------



## stevejohn (Dec 15, 2010)

Ive got 2 boxes,i will give them a week and if ive only lost a little bit of weight i will buy some uni pharma ones


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

tapering down isn't going to do anything at all in looking after your thyroid.

Your either taking exogenous thyroid med or not so tapering down is irrelevant


----------



## stevejohn (Dec 15, 2010)

thanks mate,i didnt know that..its what the guy who sells them to me says


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Even if you taper down then your are still putting thyroid med into the body and thus stopping natural production.

tapering up isn't a bad idea if results slow down or stop but no need to taper down.

Reach your level and then stop and allow natural production to start asap, just watch your food at this point incase of rebound


----------

